# Help!! Installing a Audi style rear window brake light



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

ok so I’m installing a Audi style brake light at the top of the rear window I need some advice as to where to tap into existing brake like wires I only want it to light up when I apply pressure to the brake pedal I don’t want to wire into the running light just the brake light 

PS: This brake light was custom made so don’t ask where I got one btw it’s very easy to make in your own


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Pics?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Just wire it to the existing 3rd brake lamp.


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Just wire it to the existing 3rd brake lamp.


i thought of that but I want to turn the 3rd one off completely would it new one still work and how would I remove the carpet liner underneath the lamp I have 2bose speakers to install might as well do it now while I’m messing with the wiring underneath it


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

JLL said:


> Pics?


When I’m done I’ll share pics I still need to figure out how I’m going to mount it up there.🧐🧐🧐


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Just unplug the original and tap into the wires. BAM. LOL


----------

